# downloading wi-fi driver



## dreamycreamy

so recently my laptop can't connect to internet and it seems like the problem was it doesn't have wi-fi driver (or had it but got deleted somehow).

and so, I tried downloading some drivers, and after like 10s of "this thing isnt for this computer" stuff, I finally managed to find 2 that seemed to..perhaps..might work, but they gave me these each








any helps?


----------



## johnb35

The worst thing you can do is downloading and installing different drivers, thats a good way to corrupt windows.  We need to know make and model of computer.  Or you can right click on the device needing a driver and click on properties, then click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  They look like this.  ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy  Where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits.


----------



## dreamycreamy

SVE14A15FGB is that it?
I need a wi-fi driver, where do I right click? is it on that little icon next to volume on the bottom right? I'm pretty clueless.


----------



## dreamycreamy

wait, is it somewhere here?


----------



## johnb35

Go into the device manager screen and find the entry that still needs a driver.  Then right click on it and click on properties, then click on the details tab, then I need the dev and ven ID numbers.  If the wireless card is properly installed it will be listed under network controllers.


----------



## dreamycreamy

there's this "property" spot with a lot of options, the default is "device description" which gives me nothing, but if I switch to "hardware ids" it gives me these.
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_40628086&REV_C4
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_40628086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0887&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0887&CC_0280

and if I switch it to "compatible ids" it gives me
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0887&REV_C4
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0887
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0280
PCI\VEN_8086
PCI\CC_028000
PCI\CC_0280


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Be sure that you turn on "Show hidden devices" under the "View" button  at the top of the window just in case.After that under "Network  controllers" find your network card,go to properties and then go to the  DETAILS tab.

Do you have "Device instance ID" there?
If yes select that one and you should get what you need in order to find the driver you need.
If not then "Hardware IDs" should show the necessary information.

Once you did that,you can either give us a screenshot of that or write the informations here...



johnb35 said:


> The worst thing you can do is downloading and  installing different drivers, thats a good way to corrupt windows.



Exactly.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Okay according to the informations you gave us (if the informations are correct),you have the following network card:

Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230

I will try to find drivers for it and give you the link.Just one question...What Windows operating system are you using?


----------



## dreamycreamy

windows 7
and the laptop is sony vaio if it helps


----------



## johnb35

Here is the driver for it.  Providing its windows 7 64 bit.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/co...e+Applications&OSFullname=Windows+7+(64-bit)*


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

This should be the one.Let me know if it works or not:

http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS029588


----------



## StrangleHold

Is this it? If so just click on the downloads tab.
http://www.sony.com.au/support/product/sve14a15fg


----------



## dreamycreamy

it worked, thanks a lot, but now I'm back to the problem I had before deleting my wi-fi driver, I can't connect to internet even when I'm connected to the wi-fi (it's not the wi-fi's problem since I had moved to several places and still couldn't connect). everytime I try to browse it only gives me this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
any solutions?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

So the driver I gave you installed correctly?


----------



## dreamycreamy

yes stars, the driver worked, thank you ,but before I unintalled my driver I had this problem (so I accidently deleted the driver when I was trying to fix this (I think))


----------



## johnb35

Looks like you are infected with malware.  Please do the following.

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.

2.

Please download *Junkware Removal Tool *to your desktop.

•Shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts.
•Very important that you run the tool in this manner:
Right-mouse click JRT.exe and select Run as administrator
Do NOT just double-click it.
•The tool will open and start scanning your system.
•Please be patient as this can take a while to complete.
•On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
•Post the contents of JRT.txt in your next message.

3.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.

Please post the log that Malwarebytes displays on your screen.

4.

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


•Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
•Click on Minimal Output at the top
•Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
◦When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.  Just post the OTL.txt file in your reply.

So in your original thread asking for help, please give us a short description of what the problem is and then post the logs from the following 4 programs.

1.  Adwcleaner
2.  Junkware removal tool
3.  Malwarebytes
4.  OTL


----------



## dreamycreamy

the problem is I can (or could) connect to wi-fi but can't connect to internet even though I had moved to several places (home, dorm, friend's).

and btw, is it normal if my wi-fi connection is back to (x), as in it's gone again after I tried the adwcleaner?

Adwcleaner report:
# AdwCleaner v3.016 - Report created 30/12/2013 at 13:58:52
# Updated 23/12/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : sony - SONY-VAIO
# Running from : G:\adwcleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

[#] Service Deleted : AdpeakProxy
Service Deleted : APNMCP
[#] Service Deleted : IBUpdaterService
[#] Service Deleted : Mp3Tube Toolbar Service
Service Deleted : SrvUpdater
Service Deleted : WsysSvc

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\apn
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\baidu
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\BetterSoft
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\eSafe
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\SoftSafe
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\StarApp
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\SweetIM
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\DeownLoaad keepier
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\DownLoaad kkEepaer
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Download keepeR
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\SearchNewTab
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Seearch-NeuwTab
[/!\] Not Deleted ( Junction ) : C:\ProgramData\Seearch-NeuwTab
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Vaudiix
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\EZDownloader
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\optimizer pro
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SearchNewTab
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Seearch-NeuwTab
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Vaudiix
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Delta
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\EZDownloader
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\GadgetBox
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Level Quality Watcher
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mp3Tube Toolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\optimizer pro
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\ScorpionSaver
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\SimilarSites
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\SoftwareUpdater
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\sweetpacks bundle uninstaller
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Vaudix
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Vittalia
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\WebSearch
Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\Installer\{A0C9DF2B-89B5-4483-8983-18A68200F1B4}
Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ARFC
Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jmdp
Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WNLT
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Level Quality Watcher
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\ScorpionSaver Services
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Shared Gadgets\gadgetbox.gadget
Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\ljkb
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Temp\apn
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\LocalLow\Delta
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\LocalLow\SweetIM
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\LocalLow\SearchNewTab
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\LocalLow\Seearch-NeuwTab
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\LocalLow\Vaudiix
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\BabSolution
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\baidu
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Delta
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\EZDownloader
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\file scout
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\optimizer pro
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\SimilarSites
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\BitGuard
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\Extensions\{6AA54174-C9E8-4B07-95A0-0FBC19CBE64C}
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\ffxtlbr@delta.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\Extensions\mp3tubetoolbar@mp3tubetoolbar.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\6t7v@xpmv.org
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\c5t9r0a@qb-i.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\cmftj52@wybchuws.net
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\gjmwaoyi@gvyv.net
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\isqv9y@kb-uuyeo.co.uk
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\lg.e@qrbztyyoic.edu
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\uuae8vhqx@xcvjhoqlvb.co.uk
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\uuey@eyvuh.co.uk
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\WebSiteRecommendation@weliketheweb.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\Extensions\{941E9C01-F8E0-493E-B814-E693BC99A1A1}
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\eooncjejnppfjjklapaamhcdmjbilmde
File Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AdpeakProxy.dll
File Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AdpeakProxy.ini
File Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AdpeakProxyOff.ini
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\AdpeakProxy.ini
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\AdpeakProxy64.dll
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\AdpeakProxyOff.ini
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\dmwu.exe
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\ImhxxpComm.dll
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\BabMaint.exe
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\bprotector_prefs.js
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\searchplugins\Babylon.xml
File Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\Babylon.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\searchplugins\BrowserProtect.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\searchplugins\delta.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\searchplugins\GadgetBox.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\searchplugins\Mp3Tube.xml
File Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\Mp3Tube.xml
File Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\qone8.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\searchplugins\SweetIM Search.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\searchplugins\WebSearch.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\user.js
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bProtector Web Data
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bprotectorpreferences
File Deleted : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_eooncjejnppfjjklapaamhcdmjbilmde_0.localstorage
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\BitGuard
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\EPUpdater

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Opera.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Opera.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome\Google Chrome.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\Internet Explorer (No Add-ons).lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Google Chrome.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Internet Explorer.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
Shortcut Disinfected : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Opera.lnk

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\eooncjejnppfjjklapaamhcdmjbilmde
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [bprotector start page]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes [bProtectorDefaultScope]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\bProtectSettings
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\*\shell\filescout
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{C26644C4-2A12-4CA6-8F2E-0EDE6CF018F3}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\AdpeakProxy.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortApp.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escorTlbr.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\d
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\delta.deltaappCore
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\delta.deltaappCore.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\delta.deltadskBnd
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\delta.deltadskBnd.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\delta.deltaHlpr
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\delta.deltaHlpr.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\escort.escortIEPane
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\escort.escortIEPane.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.deltaESrvc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\esrv.deltaESrvc.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MediaPlayer.GraphicsUtils
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MediaPlayer.GraphicsUtils.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MgMediaPlayer.GifAnimator
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MgMediaPlayer.GifAnimator.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\PCProxy.DataContainer
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\sim-packages
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\SWEETIE.IEToolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\SWEETIE.IEToolbar.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\sweetim_urlsearchhook.toolbarurlsearchhook
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\sweetim_urlsearchhook.toolbarurlsearchhook.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.sweetie
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.sweetie.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\MyBabylontb_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\MyBabylontb_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\optimizerpro_rasapi32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\optimizerpro_rasmancs
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftwareUpdater_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftwareUpdater_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\SweetIM.exe
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [ApnTbMon]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs [C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgHelperApp.exe]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs [C:\Program Files (x86)\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarProxy.dll]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\WsysSvc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SP_09de8db5
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SP_289822ec
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SP_4e24eecb
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SP_57da8c42
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\5d4dfddb43eb846
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\5d4dfddb43eb846
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_safari_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_safari_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{0A18A436-2A7A-49F3-A488-30538A2F6323}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{39CB8175-E224-4446-8746-00566302DF8D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{9DC8FA51-B596-4F77-802C-5B295919C205}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B12E99ED-69BD-437C-86BE-C862B9E5444D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{007EFBDF-8A5D-4930-97CC-A4B437CBA777}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{261DD098-8A3E-43D4-87AA-63324FA897D8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3E28F712-0D6C-4EE3-AC8C-8F060F5D7C33}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{44CBC005-6243-4502-8A02-3A096A282664}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{46897C77-E7A6-4C33-BFFB-E9C2E2718942}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4FCB4630-2A1C-4AA1-B422-345E8DC8A6DE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{533403E2-6E21-4615-9E28-43F4E97E977B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6CE321DA-DC11-45C6-A0FC-4E8A7D978ABC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6EEBC7FF-67DA-4B90-9251-C2C5696E4B48}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{74137531-80F7-406F-9543-7D11385FA8C8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{80703783-E415-4EE3-AB60-D36981C5A6F1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{82AC53B4-164C-4B07-A016-437A8388B81A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{82E1477C-B154-48D3-9891-33D83C26BCD3}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{832599B2-55BF-4437-8F3E-030CF5AEB262}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{86838207-681D-469D-9511-D0DCC6F19F9B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9B7B034B-944A-4261-B487-862F642F7615}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A4A0CB15-8465-4F58-A7E5-73084EA2A064}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE91F9CE-0900-4E2A-B673-F3F6E4FC54D9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B1A429DB-FB06-4645-B7C0-0CC405EAD3CD}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C1AF5FA5-852C-4C90-812E-A7F75E011D87}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D8278076-BC68-4484-9233-6E7F1628B56C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DD67706E-819E-4EBD-BF8D-6D6147CC7A49}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E97A663B-81A6-49C5-A6D3-BCB05BA1DE26}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EEE6C35D-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F297534D-7B06-459D-BC19-2DD8EF69297B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F62A4AF9-58B4-4FEC-89CC-D717A547D8E8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E0F74D41-5CC4-5D37-020C-9DDFE36343C1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3BA3518C-6621-79FD-288B-5BF121EF5DBF}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{84EDF5ED-8F14-F928-A074-F6A541230563}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1231839B-064E-4788-B865-465A1B5266FD}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2DAC2231-CC35-482B-97C5-CED1D4185080}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{31E3BC75-2A09-4CFF-9C92-8D0ED8D1DC0F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3F1CD84C-04A3-4EA0-9EA1-7D134FD66C82}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3F83A9CA-B5F0-44EC-9357-35BB3E84B07F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{47E520EA-CAD2-4F51-8F30-613B3A1C33EB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{57C91446-8D81-4156-A70E-624551442DE9}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{70AFB7B2-9FB5-4A70-905B-0E9576142E1D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7AD65FD1-79E0-406D-B03C-DD7C14726D69}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7D86A08B-0A8F-4BE0-B693-F05E6947E780}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{80703783-E415-4EE3-AB60-D36981C5A6F1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{97DD820D-2E20-40AD-B01E-6730B2FCE630}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{A439801C-961D-452C-AB42-7848E9CBD289}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{B177446D-54A4-4869-BABC-8566110B4BE0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C66F0B7A-BD67-4982-AF71-C6CA6E7F016F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{D9D1DFC5-502D-43E4-B1BB-4D0B7841489A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E0B07188-A528-4F9E-B2F7-C7FDE8680AE4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C358-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C359-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C35A-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{F05B12E1-ADE8-4485-B45B-898748B53C37}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{F4EBB1E2-21F3-4786-8CF4-16EC5925867F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{39CB8175-E224-4446-8746-00566302DF8D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4599D05A-D545-4069-BB42-5895B4EAE05B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4D3B167E-5FD8-4276-8FD7-9DF19C1E4D19}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4E1E9D45-8BF9-4139-915C-9F83CC3D5921}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9945959C-AAD8-4312-8B57-2DE11927E770}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{AC329328-7EC4-4C34-B672-0A2B90CB9B00}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{D7EE8177-D51E-4F89-92B6-83EA2EC40800}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E2343056-CC08-46AC-B898-BFC7ACF4E755}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{EEE6C35E-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{EEE6C35F-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{C1AF5FA5-852C-4C90-812E-A7F75E011D87}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E0F74D41-5CC4-5D37-020C-9DDFE36343C1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3BA3518C-6621-79FD-288B-5BF121EF5DBF}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{84EDF5ED-8F14-F928-A074-F6A541230563}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{46897C77-E7A6-4C33-BFFB-E9C2E2718942}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{82E1477C-B154-48D3-9891-33D83C26BCD3}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C1AF5FA5-852C-4C90-812E-A7F75E011D87}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E0F74D41-5CC4-5D37-020C-9DDFE36343C1}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{3BA3518C-6621-79FD-288B-5BF121EF5DBF}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{84EDF5ED-8F14-F928-A074-F6A541230563}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{46897C77-E7A6-4C33-BFFB-E9C2E2718942}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{82E1477C-B154-48D3-9891-33D83C26BCD3}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{C1AF5FA5-852C-4C90-812E-A7F75E011D87}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{E0F74D41-5CC4-5D37-020C-9DDFE36343C1}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{3BA3518C-6621-79FD-288B-5BF121EF5DBF}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{84EDF5ED-8F14-F928-A074-F6A541230563}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{348C2DF3-1191-4C3E-92A6-B3A89A9D9C85}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{6978F29A-3493-40B2-8CDC-9C13A02F85A4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{D7949A66-D936-4028-9552-14F7DC50F38D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{EEE6C367-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{01BD49D7-C76B-4310-8BEB-14D7E5F322C6}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4D79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{33524C00-63FB-43DB-A6BF-0A4E14B24649}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{33BB0A4E-99AF-4226-BDF6-49120163DE86}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{483830EE-A4CD-4B71-B0A3-3D82E62A6909}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{BB74DE59-BC4C-4172-9AC4-73315F71CFFE}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{EEE6C360-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{01BD49D7-C76B-4310-8BEB-14D7E5F322C6}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{33BB0A4E-99AF-4226-BDF6-49120163DE86}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{BB74DE59-BC4C-4172-9AC4-73315F71CFFE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{EEE6C360-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{46897C77-E7A6-4C33-BFFB-E9C2E2718942}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{82E1477C-B154-48D3-9891-33D83C26BCD3}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}]
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1231839B-064E-4788-B865-465A1B5266FD}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2DAC2231-CC35-482B-97C5-CED1D4185080}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{31E3BC75-2A09-4CFF-9C92-8D0ED8D1DC0F}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3F1CD84C-04A3-4EA0-9EA1-7D134FD66C82}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3F83A9CA-B5F0-44EC-9357-35BB3E84B07F}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{47E520EA-CAD2-4F51-8F30-613B3A1C33EB}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{57C91446-8D81-4156-A70E-624551442DE9}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{70AFB7B2-9FB5-4A70-905B-0E9576142E1D}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7AD65FD1-79E0-406D-B03C-DD7C14726D69}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{97DD820D-2E20-40AD-B01E-6730B2FCE630}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{B177446D-54A4-4869-BABC-8566110B4BE0}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C66F0B7A-BD67-4982-AF71-C6CA6E7F016F}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{D9D1DFC5-502D-43E4-B1BB-4D0B7841489A}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E0B07188-A528-4F9E-B2F7-C7FDE8680AE4}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C358-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C359-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{EEE6C35A-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{F05B12E1-ADE8-4485-B45B-898748B53C37}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{6978F29A-3493-40B2-8CDC-9C13A02F85A4}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{D7949A66-D936-4028-9552-14F7DC50F38D}
Data Restored : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\StartMenuInternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\open\command
Data Restored : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\StartMenuInternet\SAFARI.EXE\shell\open\command
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Adpeak, Inc.
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\APN PIP
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AskPartnerNetwork
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\BabSolution
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\BabylonToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DataMngr
[#] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DataMngr_Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Delta
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\filescout
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\IM
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ImInstaller
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Optimizer Pro
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ScorpionSaver
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\wnlt
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\SProtector
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Mp3Tube
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ScorpionSaver
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Adpeak, Inc.
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\AskPartnerNetwork
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Babylon
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\DataMngr
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Delta
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\eSafeSecControl
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Mp3Tube
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\qone8Software
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SoftwareUpdater
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SP Global
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SProtector
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Vittalia
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{A0C9DF2B-89B5-4483-8983-18A68200F1B4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{C670DCAE-E392-AA32-6F42-143C7FC4BDFD}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{DD85D6BF-4787-4A93-99A5-3F0CF0AE8834}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Delta Chrome Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Delta
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Homepage Protection Service
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\IspAssistant-Mp3Tube
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Mp3Tube Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Optimizer Pro_is1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SoftwareUpdater
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetIM Bundle by SweetPacks
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Vittalia
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\wnlt
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\WsysControl
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{681002C6-5019-81A2-7871-A43754F71E56}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Adpeak, Inc.
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\AskPartnerNetwork
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Scorpion Saver
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\wnlt
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{6E810AB6-F34E-49A3-A93F-9E503660F718}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\OptimizerPro
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Features\6BA018E6E43F3A949AF3E90563067F81
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Features\B2FD9C0A5B9838449838816A28001F4B
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\6BA018E6E43F3A949AF3E90563067F81
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\B2FD9C0A5B9838449838816A28001F4B

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.16428

Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page]
Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Default_Page_URL]
Setting Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Default_Page_URL]
Setting Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page]
Setting Restored : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Default_Page_URL]
Setting Restored : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page]

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v25.0.1 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\prefs.js ]

Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.default.homepage.check", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.default.search.check", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search..selectedEngineURL", "hxxp://mp3tubetoolbar.com/?&prt=pinballtbfour01ff&clid=4bc80a949d7e454097b79d4e75ff5cfa&subid=&keywords={searchTerms}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "Delta Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename,S", "WebSearch");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://websearch.wisesearch.info/?pid=1700&r=2013/10/21&hid=5144771371673495072&lg=EN&cc=ID&unqvl=39&l=1&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Delta Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.order.1,S", "WebSearch");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "Delta Search");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine,S", "WebSearch");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "hxxp://search.babylon.com/?affID=119529&babsrc=HP_ss_din2g&mntrId=6214685D43C1BFA2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.4yPtBS.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf('mail.')==-1)\r\n{try{for(i=0;i<5;i++){w[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.513788e3a1206.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.top==window.self){new function(){if(!document.getElementById(\"_[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.5137895752280.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf('mail.')==-1)\r\n{try{for(i=0;i<5[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.51bf358c03421.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf('mail.')==-1)\r\n{try{for(i=0;i<5[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtkDS", 0);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtkHmpg", 0);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.SFbc5l4tB.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf('mail.')==-1)\r\n{try{for(i=0;i<5;i++[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.Vw6YJmI9.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.self==window.top){var script=document.createElement(\"script\");scrip[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.dQeC7u61iH.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.self==window.top){var script=document.createElement(\"script\");scr[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.admin", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.aflt", "babsst");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.appId", "{C26644C4-2A12-4CA6-8F2E-0EDE6CF018F3}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.autoRvrt", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.dfltLng", "en");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.excTlbr", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.ffxUnstlRst", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.id", "621402d7000000000000685d43c1bfa2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.instlDay", "15819");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.instlRef", "sst");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.newTab", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.prdct", "delta");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.prtnrId", "delta");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.rvrt", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.smplGrp", "none");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.tlbrId", "base");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.tlbrSrchUrl", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.vrsn", "1.8.16.16");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.vrsnTs", "1.8.16.1621:28:27");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.delta.vrsni", "1.8.16.16");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.qxifMb5MnxSh.scode", "(function(){if(window.self.location.hostname.indexOf(\"acebook.co\")>-1){return};if(window.self==window.top){var script=document.createElement(\"script\");s[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://websearch.wisesearch.info/?pid=1700&r=2013/10/21&hid=5144771371673495072&lg=EN&cc=ID&unqvl=39&l=1&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.browser.search.defaultenginename", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.browser.search.selectedEngine", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.browser.startup.homepage", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.keyword.URL", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.domain-blacklist", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.searchguard.UserRejectedGuard_DS", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.searchguard.UserRejectedGuard_HP", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.searchguard.enable", "");

-\\ Google Chrome v31.0.1650.57

[ File : C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Deleted : homepage
Deleted : icon_url
Deleted : search_url
Deleted : keyword
Deleted : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [47847 octets] - [30/12/2013 13:57:20]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [35273 octets] - [30/12/2013 13:58:52]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [35334 octets] ##########

Junkware removal reports
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 6.0.8 (11.05.2013:1)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64
Ran by sony on 30/12/2013 at 14:25:49.40
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




~~~ Services



~~~ Registry Values



~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\InternetRegistry\REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-2063142716-1164280601-2854823426-1000\Software\sweetim
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\sweetim
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{72A2E88A-A46B-44D6-8097-B1BDFDA313E4}



~~~ Files

Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\Users\sony\appdata\locallow\SkwConfig.bin"
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho1325.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho2887.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho2B57.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho2DE5.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho3077.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho577B.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho8217.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho909C.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\sho960A.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\shoA3A1.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\shoAAEC.tmp
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Windows\syswow64\shoC23E.tmp



~~~ Folders

Failed to delete: [Folder] "C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Windows\syswow64\ai_recyclebin"



~~~ FireFox

Successfully deleted the following from C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\prefs.js

user_pref("browser.newtab.url", "hxxp://www.golsearch.com/?affID=119529&babsrc=NT_ss_Btisdt6&mntrId=6214685D43C1BFA2");
user_pref("browser.search..defaultengine", "Yahoo-Mp3Tube");
user_pref("browser.search..defaultenginename", "Yahoo-Mp3Tube");
user_pref("browser.search..order.1", "Yahoo-Mp3Tube");
user_pref("browser.search..selectedEngine", "Yahoo-Mp3Tube");
Emptied folder: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\minidumps [81 files]

Malewarebtye 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.04.04.07

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 11.0.9600.16476
sony :: SONY-VAIO [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

30/12/2013 15:08:20
mbam-log-2013-12-30 (15-08-20).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 214062
Time elapsed: 4 minute(s), 54 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 3
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-2063142716-1164280601-2854823426-1000\$RA9Y74U\TDU1k.exe (Packer.ModifiedUPX) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Temp\TrustedInstaller.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\sony\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S5C3XAAS\pack[1].7z (Rogue.InternetSecurityEssentials) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)


----------



## dreamycreamy

Otl
OTL logfile created on: 30/12/2013 15:29:18 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0     Folder = C:\Users\sony\Desktop
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.11.9600.16428)
Locale: 00000421 | Country: Indonesia | Language: IND | Date Format: dd/MM/yyyy

3.90 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.79 Gb Available Physical Memory | 45.88% Memory free
7.79 Gb Paging File | 5.69 Gb Available in Paging File | 73.01% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 200.00 Gb Total Space | 14.31 Gb Free Space | 7.15% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 379.65 Gb Total Space | 227.35 Gb Free Space | 59.88% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive G: | 7.80 Gb Total Space | 5.12 Gb Free Space | 65.64% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32

Computer Name: SONY-VAIO | User Name: sony | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Users\sony\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\VNT\vntldr.exe (APN LLC.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFaster.exe (Baidu Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFasterSvc.exe (Baidu Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\HEX\Adobe CEF Helper.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\ACC\Creative Cloud.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC App Store\3.8.8.1435\PCAppStoreSvc.exe (Baidu Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CEPServiceManager4\CEPServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
PRC - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\innosvcd.exe (INNORIX)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Control Center\VESMgrSub.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Control Center\VESMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btplayerctrl.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2013\NVIDIA\raysat_3dsmax2013_64server.exe ()
PRC - C:\Windows\jwpen.exe ()
PRC - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HWTabTray.exe ()
PRC - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HWKeyPlus.exe ()


========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\HEX\libcef.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync.exe ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CCInvokeAAM.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CEPServiceManager4\zlib1.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\JWKey.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HWTabTray.exe ()
MOD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HWKeyPlus.exe ()


========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - (Amsp) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\coreServiceShell.exe coreFrameworkHost.exe File not found
SRV:*64bit:* - (IEEtwCollectorService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\IEEtwCollector.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (FLEXnet Licensing Service 64) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe (Flexera Software, Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (McComponentHostService) -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.130\McCHSvc.exe (McAfee, Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AMD External Events Utility) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\atiesrxx.exe (AMD)
SRV:*64bit:* - (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_05) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_WT50RP.EXE (SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Intel(R) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe (Intel(R) Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VCService) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VSNService) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VUAgent) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update Common\VUAgent.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (BTHSSecurityMgr) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe (Intel(R) Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VAIO Power Management) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AMPPALR3) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VcmINSMgr) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VcmIAlzMgr) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (EpsonScanSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\escsvc64.exe (Seiko Epson Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (ZeroConfigService) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe (Intel® Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe ()
SRV:*64bit:* - (EvtEng) -- C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe (Intel(R) Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (RegSrvc) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe (Intel(R) Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SpfService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SampleCollector) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (TiMiniService) -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\TiMiniService.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (mi-raysat_3dsmax2013_64) -- C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2013\NVIDIA\raysat_3dsmax2013_64server.exe ()
SRV:*64bit:* - (VcmXmlIfHelper) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (MozillaMaintenance) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe (Mozilla Foundation)
SRV - (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (PCFasterSvc_{PCFaster_3.7.0.0}) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFasterSvc.exe (Baidu Inc.)
SRV - (Steam Client Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe (Valve Corporation)
SRV - (PCAppStoreSvc_{PCAppStore_3.8.8.1435}) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC App Store\3.8.8.1435\PCAppStoreSvc.exe (Baidu Inc.)
SRV - (sftvsa) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (sftlist) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (AdobeARMservice) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (MBAMService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
SRV - (MBAMScheduler) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
SRV - (Innosvcd) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\innosvcd.exe (INNORIX)
SRV - (cphs) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (VAIO Event Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Control Center\VESMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (UNS) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (LMS) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (Intel(R) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe ()
SRV - (jhi_service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (PMBDeviceInfoProvider) -- c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (SOHDs) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (SOHCImp) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (VCFw) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (Bluetooth OBEX Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (Bluetooth Media Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (Bluetooth Device Monitor) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (IAStorDataMgrSvc) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (NOBU) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\NOBuAgent.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (AdobeActiveFileMonitor10.0) -- c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements 10 Organizer\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (uCamMonitor) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe (ArcSoft, Inc.)
SRV - (ACDaemon) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (HWSuperPowerTablet) -- C:\Windows\jwpen.exe ()


========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - (NETwNs64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NETwsw00.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (BprotectEx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BprotectEx.sys (Baidu, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftvol) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftvollh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftredir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftplay) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftfs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftfslh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MBAMProtector) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys (Malwarebytes Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SCDEmu) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\scdemu.sys (Power Software Ltd)
DRV:*64bit:* - (fssfltr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fssfltr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iaStor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdkmpfd) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdkmpfd.sys (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (intelkmd) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdpmd64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdkmdag) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atikmdag.sys (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdkmdap) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atikmpag.sys (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (IntcDAud) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcDAud.sys (Intel(R) Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Fs_Rec) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RTL8167) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt64win7.sys (Realtek                                            )
DRV:*64bit:* - (SynTP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SynTP.sys (Synaptics Incorporated)
DRV:*64bit:* - (rimssne) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rimssne64.sys (REDC)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iusb3xhc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iusb3xhc.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iusb3hub) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iusb3hub.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iusb3hcs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iusb3hcs.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (risdsnxc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\risdsnxc64.sys (REDC)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MEIx64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SFEP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SFEP.sys (Sony Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AMPPALP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\AmpPal.sys (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AMPPAL) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\AmpPal.sys (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ibtfltcoex) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iBtFltCoex.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (btmhsf) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btmhsf.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (btmaux) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btmaux.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmtdi) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmtdi.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmcomm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmcomm.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmactmon) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmactmon.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (tmevtmgr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\tmevtmgr.sys (Trend Micro Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdxata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sdbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpSAMD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbGD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (PxHlpa64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PxHlpa64.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsbs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys (AMD Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stexstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys (Promise Technology)
DRV:*64bit:* - (athr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\athrx.sys (Atheros Communications, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (e1yexpress) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\e1y60x64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ebdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b06bdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b57nd60a) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hcw85cir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ArcSoftKsUFilter) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys (ArcSoft, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (VHWDrawing) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HWDrawing.sys (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider)
DRV - (PCFApiUtil) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFApiUtil64.sys (Baidu, Inc.)
DRV - (WIMMount) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys (Microsoft Corporation)


========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========


========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.com
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.com
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.com
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = http://www.sony-asia.com/productca [Binary data over 200 bytes]
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = http://www.sony-asia.com/productca [Binary data over 200 bytes]
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE10SR
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{92B5A339-1BB4-4AA3-B100-CAE99AD0BFF2}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=SNYADF&pc=MASP&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = <local>

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultthis.engineName: ""
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.useDBForOrder: "false"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:25.0.1
FF - user.js - File not found

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_9_900_117.dll File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20913.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\npAdobeAAMDetect64.dll (Adobe Systems)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_9_900_117.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@innorix.com/innogmp: C:\Program Files (x86)\INNORIX\npinnogmp.dll (INNORIX)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI ipt;version=2.0.59: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIIPT.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@intel-webapi.intel.com/Intel WebAPI updater: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT\npIntelWebAPIUpdater.dll (Intel Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@mcafee.com/McAfeeMssPlugin: C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.130\npMcAfeeMss.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20913.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3505.0912: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@pandonetworks.com/PandoWebPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll (Pando Networks)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@playstation.com/PsndlCheck,version=1.00: C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PLAYSTATION Network Downloader\nppsndl.dll (Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@SonyCreativeSoftware.com/Media Go,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Media Go\npmediago.dll (Sony Network Entertainment International LLC)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.165\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@videolan.org/vlc,version=2.0.5: C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\npvlc.dll (VideoLAN)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@vizzed.com/VizzedRGR: C:\Program Files (x86)\Vizzed\Vizzed Retro Game Room\NpVizzedRgr.dll (Vizzed.com)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\adobe.com/AdobeAAMDetect: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\Utils\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll (Adobe Systems)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@g2.com/iggweb3dupdater: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IGG\Web3D\1.0.0.38\NPIGGWeb3DUpdater.dll (IGG)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@g2.com/joyconnectshell: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IGG\Web3D\1.0.0.38\NPJoyConnectShell.dll (IGG)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@innorix.com/innogmp: C:\Program Files (x86)\INNORIX\npinnogmp.dll (INNORIX)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@unity3d.com/UnityPlayer,version=1.0: C:\Users\sony\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll (Unity Technologies ApS)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\pandonetworks.com/PandoWebPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll (Pando Networks)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\extensions\\{38783831-6098-4faa-A9C9-1EE1E343F4D2}: C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\Module\20002\7.0.1081\7.0.1081\firefoxextension [2013/01/30 11:59:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\extensions\\{22C7F6C6-8D67-4534-92B5-529A0EC09405}: C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20004\FxExt\firefoxextension\ [2013/01/30 11:59:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 25.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 25.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 25.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 25.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins

[2013/01/30 13:53:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2013/12/30 14:01:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\extensions
[2013/08/05 11:02:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profileswgbn0t2h.default\extensions
[2013/08/05 11:02:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profileswgbn0t2h.default\extensions\staged
[2013/11/09 18:23:36 | 000,534,305 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\extensions\toolbar_FF3@apn.ask.com.xpi
[2013/10/10 03:53:40 | 000,915,554 | ---- | M] () (No name found) -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}.xpi
[2013/12/30 14:01:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2013/05/25 06:49:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions
[2013/11/17 12:00:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}

========== Chrome  ==========

CHR - default_search_provider:  ()
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = 
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = 
CHR - homepage: http://www.google.com
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aaaamimeahgapmpnnobogologdegcbjg\26.62350_0\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho\1.6\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop\1.6\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hmhfbmpdiffkamakhdbcgojfnbnlcenm\1.0.0_1\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.0.5.0_0\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof\1.6\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2009/06/11 04:00:26 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (TmIEPlugInBHO Class) - {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20004\2.0.1313\6.8.1072\TmIEPlg.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Ask Toolbar) - {46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport_x64.dll" File not found
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (TmBpIeBHO Class) - {BBACBAFD-FA5E-4079-8B33-00EB9F13D4AC} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20002\7.0.1081\7.0.1081\TmBpIe64.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (MSS+ Identifier) - {0E8A89AD-95D7-40EB-8D9D-083EF7066A01} - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.130\McAfeeMSS_IE.dll (McAfee, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (TmIEPlugInBHO Class) - {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20004\2.0.1313\6.8.1072\TmIEPlg32.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Ask Toolbar) - {46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport.dll" File not found
O2 - BHO: (TmBpIeBHO Class) - {BBACBAFD-FA5E-4079-8B33-00EB9F13D4AC} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20002\7.0.1081\7.0.1081\TmBpIe32.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (SearchNewTab) - {EC0C5EA7-0C67-28E4-52C8-7D7F32237E08} - C:\ProgramData\SearchNewTab\zJyQhw6.dll File not found
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Ask Toolbar) - {46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport_x64.dll" File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Ask Toolbar) - {46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport.dll" File not found
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [BTMTrayAgent] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshell.dll (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RtHDVBg] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [RtHDVBg_Dolby] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Trend Micro Client Framework] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\UniClient\UiFrmWrk\UIWatchDog.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Trend Micro Titanium] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\VizorShortCut.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [VizorHtmlDialog.exe] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\VizorHtmlDialog.exe (Trend Micro Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Creative Cloud] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\ACC\Creative Cloud.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Baidu PC Faster 3.7.0.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFaster.exe (Baidu Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Dolby Home Theater v4] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolby Home Theater v4\pcee4.exe (Dolby Laboratories Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HWTablet KeyPlus] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HWKeyPlus.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HWTablet Service] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\HWTabTray.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ISBMgr.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Norton Online Backup] C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\NOBuClient.exe (Symantec Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe (Sony Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [USB3MON] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [VNT] C:\Program Files (x86)\VNT\vntldr.exe (APN LLC.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf] C:\ProgramData\abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf.exe ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Pando Media Booster] C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Speech Recognition] C:\Windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 189
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoLowDiskSpaceChecks = 1
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 189
O9 - Extra Button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll (Evernote Corp., 333 W Evelyn Ave. Mountain View, CA 94041)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll (Evernote Corp., 333 W Evelyn Ave. Mountain View, CA 94041)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL File not found
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL File not found
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL File not found
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL File not found
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL File not found
O13*64bit:* - gopher Prefix: missing
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: aeriagames.com ([]http in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: aeriagames.com ([]https in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: clonewarsadventures.com ([]* in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: freerealms.com ([]* in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: soe.com ([]* in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: sony.com ([]* in Trusted sites)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_01-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0_01)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_01-windows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_01-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 10.1.0)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_01-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0_01)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_01-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0_01)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{AEDD56CB-3D99-418C-B709-DBB77EA16F26}: DhcpNameServer = 202.73.99.4 61.247.0.2 202.73.99.2
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\tmbp {1A77E7DC-C9A0-4110-8A37-2F36BAE71ECF} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20002\7.0.1081\7.0.1081\TmBpIe64.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\tmpx {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20004\2.0.1313\6.8.1072\TmIEPlg.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tmbp {1A77E7DC-C9A0-4110-8A37-2F36BAE71ECF} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20002\7.0.1081\7.0.1081\TmBpIe32.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tmpx {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AMSP\module\20004\2.0.1313\6.8.1072\TmIEPlg32.dll (Trend Micro Inc.)
O20:*64bit:* - AppInit_DLLs: (c:\progra~3\bitguard\271769~1.27\{c16c1~1\loader.dll) -  File not found
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - (igfxdev.dll) - C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2013/10/02 00:56:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] - C:\Autodesk -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/12/30 15:28:45 | 000,602,112 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2013/12/30 14:50:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2013/12/30 14:50:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013/12/30 14:50:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2013/12/30 14:50:07 | 000,025,928 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys
[2013/12/30 14:50:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2013/12/30 14:25:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERUNT
[2013/12/30 14:24:09 | 010,285,040 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation                                    ) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.75.0.1300.exe
[2013/12/30 14:24:05 | 001,034,531 | ---- | C] (Thisisu) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\JRT.exe
[2013/12/30 14:24:03 | 010,264,904 | ---- | C] (SurfRight B.V.) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\HitmanPro_x64.exe
[2013/12/30 14:12:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess
[2013/12/30 13:57:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2013/12/27 15:29:21 | 001,542,656 | ---- | C] (Atheros Communications, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\athrx.sys
[2013/12/27 15:29:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Atheros
[2013/12/27 15:29:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Atheros
[2013/12/27 11:50:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\CLSK
[2013/12/27 10:29:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\SWTOOLS
[2013/12/17 22:17:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\chardis
[2013/12/17 21:05:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Public\Documents\ZBrushData
[2013/12/17 21:04:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Pixologic
[2013/12/17 21:01:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Pixologic
[2013/12/17 20:56:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\ZBrush 4R6 [TheFoundry]
[2013/12/01 00:40:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\sony\Documents\Battlefield 3
[2013/12/01 00:26:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\Battlefield 3
[2013/04/06 22:09:43 | 000,207,872 | ---- | C] (Proxy Such) -- C:\ProgramData\C2C4.exe

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/12/30 15:26:47 | 000,003,116 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\HWTablet.bin
[2013/12/30 15:26:45 | 000,001,004 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013/12/30 15:26:45 | 000,000,414 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\schedule!3036567561.job
[2013/12/30 15:26:23 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013/12/30 15:26:11 | 3138,428,928 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/12/30 15:25:18 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2013/12/30 15:22:33 | 000,001,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/12/30 15:07:32 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/12/30 15:07:29 | 000,000,364 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\WpsUpdateTask_sony.job
[2013/12/30 14:50:08 | 000,001,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2013/12/30 14:21:20 | 010,264,904 | ---- | M] (SurfRight B.V.) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\HitmanPro_x64.exe
[2013/12/30 14:20:02 | 000,021,200 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/12/30 14:20:02 | 000,021,200 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/12/30 14:17:56 | 010,285,040 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation                                    ) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.75.0.1300.exe
[2013/12/30 14:16:30 | 001,034,531 | ---- | M] (Thisisu) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\JRT.exe
[2013/12/30 14:01:13 | 000,001,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\sony\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/12/30 14:01:13 | 000,001,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/12/30 14:01:13 | 000,001,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\sony\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2013/12/30 14:01:13 | 000,001,053 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
[2013/12/30 14:01:13 | 000,000,967 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Opera.lnk
[2013/12/29 18:07:03 | 000,365,391 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\spec.dib
[2013/12/22 19:47:12 | 000,795,964 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/12/22 19:47:12 | 000,664,332 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2013/12/22 19:47:12 | 000,125,346 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2013/12/17 21:04:03 | 000,001,177 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ZBrush 4R6.lnk
[2013/12/12 21:04:19 | 005,101,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2013/12/08 15:43:21 | 000,000,022 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\.zip
[2013/12/07 00:05:39 | 000,016,284 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieuinit.inf
[2013/12/07 00:05:39 | 000,016,284 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieuinit.inf

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2013/12/30 14:50:08 | 000,001,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2013/12/29 18:07:03 | 000,365,391 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\spec.dib
[2013/12/27 15:29:21 | 000,294,718 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\netathrx.inf
[2013/12/27 15:29:21 | 000,049,567 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\athrextx.cat
[2013/12/20 09:41:55 | 036,690,686 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\The Animator_s Survival Kit - Richard Williams.pdf
[2013/12/17 21:04:03 | 000,001,177 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ZBrush 4R6.lnk
[2013/12/07 00:05:39 | 000,016,284 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieuinit.inf
[2013/12/07 00:05:39 | 000,016,284 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieuinit.inf
[2013/06/13 02:00:48 | 000,147,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_libmad.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:48 | 000,099,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_wmv9.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:44 | 001,525,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_samplerate.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:44 | 000,157,184 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_unrar.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:44 | 000,114,688 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_liba52.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:42 | 000,330,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_libfaad2.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:42 | 000,211,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_libdts.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:42 | 000,049,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ffavisynth.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:40 | 000,136,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\libmpeg2_ff.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:40 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FLT_ffdshow.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:38 | 000,271,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\TomsMoComp_ff.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:14 | 003,916,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ffmpeg.dll
[2013/06/13 02:00:14 | 000,267,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ff_kernelDeint.dll
[2013/05/04 08:38:51 | 000,000,132 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Adobe PNG Format CS5 Prefs
[2013/04/18 23:22:21 | 000,263,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\8E1B.exe
[2013/04/07 08:00:46 | 000,000,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf.cfg
[2013/04/06 22:09:32 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf.exe
[2013/03/27 21:48:41 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\7777dcd16dde8a6ddec647bab5e46d87_c
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,090,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WinTab32.dll
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jwusbchk32.dll
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\JWKey.dll
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,066,560 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\jwpen.exe
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\HWKeyPlus.exe
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,029,184 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\JWPen.dll
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HWCkPenT.dll
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\DevInst.exe
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HWDevInst.exe
[2013/03/08 20:39:03 | 000,003,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HWTablet.bin
[2013/03/08 20:39:02 | 000,299,008 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\HWTabTray.exe
[2013/02/22 23:08:55 | 000,851,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ls3df.dll
[2013/02/22 12:58:02 | 000,233,472 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\MafiaSetup.exe
[2013/02/14 23:58:35 | 000,000,017 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\shortcut_ex.dat
[2013/01/30 17:22:00 | 000,000,043 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\sony\jagex_cl_runescape_LIVE.dat
[2013/01/30 17:22:00 | 000,000,001 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\sony\random.dat
[2013/01/30 12:03:37 | 000,074,703 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc45.dll
[2013/01/30 11:59:04 | 000,000,258 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2013/01/30 11:26:49 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ativpsrm.bin
[2013/01/30 11:22:03 | 000,003,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\atipblup.dat
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 013,184,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 000,963,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 000,261,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 000,204,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ativvsvl.dat
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 000,157,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ativvsva.dat
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 000,145,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 000,058,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdde32.dll
[2012/03/20 08:15:26 | 000,056,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ativvsny.dat
[2012/03/20 08:15:25 | 000,026,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ativvsnl.dat
[2012/03/20 08:15:25 | 000,003,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\atipblag.dat
[2012/02/04 08:05:52 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenVideo.dll
[2012/02/04 08:05:40 | 000,054,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\OVDecode.dll
[2012/02/03 13:08:26 | 000,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\IusEventLog.dll
[2003/04/09 10:28:44 | 000,233,472 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\MafiaSetup.exe

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/07/14 11:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2013/07/26 09:24:57 | 014,172,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013/07/26 08:55:59 | 012,872,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/07/14 08:40:51 | 000,909,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010/11/21 10:24:25 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009/07/14 08:41:56 | 000,505,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== LOP Check ==========

[2013/08/25 16:24:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2013/10/05 16:24:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Autodesk
[2013/07/22 10:00:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Baidu Security
[2013/05/09 06:46:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\BaiduPcFaster
[2013/04/15 22:46:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.downloadassistant.AdobeDownloadAssistant
[2013/11/17 12:19:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IGG
[2013/02/19 11:47:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\iolo
[2013/06/17 22:34:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Kingsoft
[2013/04/24 21:56:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2013/01/30 14:00:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Opera
[2013/04/23 15:13:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\PCF
[2013/02/22 12:54:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\PowerISO
[2013/12/30 15:23:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
[2013/03/08 14:31:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\SYSTEMAX Software Development
[2013/02/13 21:43:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\TP
[2013/02/02 16:43:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Unity
[2013/10/18 00:01:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent

========== Purity Check ==========



========== Files - Unicode (All) ==========
[2013/11/28 14:03:14 | 003,589,071 | ---- | M] ()(C:\Users\sony\Desktop\Milk Tea - ???? ???? (Mr. Chocolate And Miss Orange) [Han &amp; Eng].mp3) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\Milk Tea - 초콜렛군 오렌지양 (Mr. Chocolate And Miss Orange) [Han &amp; Eng].mp3
[2013/11/28 14:02:46 | 003,589,071 | ---- | C] ()(C:\Users\sony\Desktop\Milk Tea - ???? ???? (Mr. Chocolate And Miss Orange) [Han &amp; Eng].mp3) -- C:\Users\sony\Desktop\Milk Tea - 초콜렛군 오렌지양 (Mr. Chocolate And Miss Orange) [Han &amp; Eng].mp3

< End of report >


----------



## johnb35

Looks like you still have some malware entries.  Please do the following.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.




We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  


If for some reason, if you try to run a program or open a file and you get an error message saying "illegal operation attempted on a registry key that has been marked for deletion", please just reboot your pc and you'll be fine. 

2.

I also need you to post a log that comofix produces but doesn't automatically show you.  Please navigate to C:\Qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt  Open that file and copy and paste the contents in your reply.


In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log 
The add-remove programs file


----------



## dreamycreamy

ComboFix 13-12-29.01 - sony 31/12/2013  16:13:16.1.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium   6.1.7601.1.1252.62.1033.18.3991.2440 [GMT 7:00]
Running from: c:\users\sony\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security 2012 *Disabled/Updated* {7193B549-236F-55EE-9AEC-F65279E59A92}
SP: Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security 2012 *Disabled/Updated* {CAF254AD-0555-5A60-A05C-CD200262D02F}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
 * Created a new restore point
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\programdata\7777dcd16dde8a6ddec647bab5e46d87_c
c:\programdata\8E1B.exe
c:\programdata\abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf.cfg
c:\programdata\abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf.exe
c:\programdata\Roaming
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\AuDpH_8w.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\background.html
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\content.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\lsdb.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\manifest.json
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\newtab.html
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl\1.0\sqlite.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\background.html
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\content.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\lpu9W.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\lsdb.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\manifest.json
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\newtab.html
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke\1.0\sqlite.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho\1.6\background.html
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho\1.6\content.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho\1.6\lsdb.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho\1.6\manifest.json
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho\1.6\Pz52ftMOW.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho\1.6\sqlite.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop\1.6\background.html
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop\1.6\content.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop\1.6\lsdb.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop\1.6\manifest.json
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop\1.6\RFP7rREA7vR.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop\1.6\sqlite.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof\1.6\9n0MidE.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof\1.6\background.html
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof\1.6\content.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof\1.6\lsdb.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof\1.6\manifest.json
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof\1.6\sqlite.js
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl_0.localstorage-journal
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_ajihoopddpkephbjfagikpegghgknidl_0.localstorage
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke_0.localstorage-journal
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_bcfimfahnendbficbedkjomiodibjnke_0.localstorage
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho_0.localstorage-journal
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_ecjmgegnngidddpffoadddhhpligmpho_0.localstorage
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop_0.localstorage-journal
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_henpfhcgkbmgdikboedkeokglilmonop_0.localstorage
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof_0.localstorage-journal
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\chrome-extension_obcaaphejkpmfgalepddjclpgldepcof_0.localstorage
c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences
c:\windows\SysWow64\X86
c:\windows\TEMP\MPENGINE.DLL
c:\windows\TEMP\MPGEAR.DLL
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2013-11-28 to 2013-12-31  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-12-31 10:19 . 2013-12-31 10:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2013-12-30 07:50 . 2013-12-30 07:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2013-12-30 07:50 . 2013-12-30 07:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2013-12-30 07:50 . 2013-12-30 07:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-12-30 07:50 . 2013-04-04 07:50	25928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2013-12-30 07:25 . 2013-12-30 07:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ERUNT
2013-12-30 07:12 . 2013-12-31 10:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\boost_interprocess
2013-12-30 06:57 . 2013-12-30 07:01	--------	d-----w-	C:\AdwCleaner
2013-12-27 08:29 . 2013-12-27 08:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Atheros
2013-12-27 08:29 . 2009-10-05 01:34	1542656	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\athrx.sys
2013-12-27 08:29 . 2013-12-27 08:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Atheros
2013-12-27 04:50 . 2013-12-27 04:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\CLSK
2013-12-27 03:29 . 2013-12-27 03:29	--------	d-----w-	C:\SWTOOLS
2013-12-17 14:03 . 2013-12-17 14:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Public\Pixologic
2013-12-17 14:01 . 2013-12-17 14:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Pixologic
2013-12-12 10:15 . 2013-05-10 04:30	167424	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
2013-12-12 10:15 . 2013-05-10 03:48	164864	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
2013-12-12 10:15 . 2013-05-10 05:56	12625920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
2013-12-12 10:15 . 2013-05-10 04:56	12625408	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wmploc.DLL
2013-12-12 10:15 . 2013-05-10 05:56	14631424	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
2013-12-12 06:51 . 2013-10-30 02:32	335360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msieftp.dll
2013-12-06 17:08 . 2013-10-14 11:00	28368	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\IEUDINIT.EXE
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-12-27 09:46 . 2013-01-30 04:54	29480	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msxml3a.dll
2013-12-27 09:46 . 2003-02-21 12:42	348160	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msvcr71.dll
2013-12-22 20:00 . 2013-02-28 15:40	90708896	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2013-12-08 08:43 . 2013-11-14 01:28	22	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\.zip
2013-11-26 11:51 . 2013-11-26 14:12	11530992	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\NETwsw00.sys
2013-10-12 02:30 . 2013-11-13 08:19	830464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nshwfp.dll
2013-10-12 02:29 . 2013-11-13 08:19	859648	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\IKEEXT.DLL
2013-10-12 02:29 . 2013-11-13 08:19	324096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2013-10-12 02:03 . 2013-11-13 08:19	656896	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\nshwfp.dll
2013-10-12 02:01 . 2013-11-13 08:19	216576	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2013-10-10 22:59 . 2013-01-30 04:42	71048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-10-10 22:59 . 2013-01-30 04:42	692616	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-10-05 20:25 . 2013-11-13 08:20	1474048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2013-10-05 19:57 . 2013-11-13 08:20	1168384	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\crypt32.dll
2013-10-04 02:28 . 2013-11-13 08:20	190464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
2013-10-04 02:25 . 2013-11-13 08:20	197120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
2013-10-04 02:24 . 2013-11-13 08:20	1930752	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\authui.dll
2013-10-04 01:58 . 2013-11-13 08:20	152576	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
2013-10-04 01:56 . 2013-11-13 08:20	168960	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\credui.dll
2013-10-04 01:56 . 2013-11-13 08:20	1796096	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\authui.dll
2013-10-03 02:23 . 2013-11-14 14:17	404480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
2013-10-03 02:00 . 2013-11-14 14:17	311808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\gdi32.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2013-04-19 14:38	220632	----a-w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\SkyDriveShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2013-04-19 14:38	220632	----a-w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\SkyDriveShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2013-04-19 14:38	220632	----a-w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\SkyDriveShell.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Speech Recognition"="c:\windows\Speech\Common\sapisvr.exe" [2009-07-14 44544]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2013-09-02 4287536]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Dolby Home Theater v4"="c:\program files (x86)\Dolby Home Theater v4\pcee4.exe" [2011-05-02 500736]
"USB3MON"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe" [2012-02-23 291608]
"ISBMgr.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe" [2011-09-21 60552]
"Norton Online Backup"="c:\program files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\NOBuClient.exe" [2011-11-03 3151000]
"PMBVolumeWatcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe" [2012-02-21 693608]
"HWTablet KeyPlus"="c:\windows\SysWOW64\HWKeyPlus.exe" [2008-06-03 53248]
"HWTablet Service"="c:\windows\SysWOW64\HWTabTray.exe" [2008-06-03 299008]
"Baidu PC Faster 3.7.0.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFaster.exe" [2013-09-13 1808880]
"Adobe Creative Cloud"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\ACC\Creative Cloud.exe" [2013-09-03 2237328]
"VNT"="c:\program files (x86)\VNT\vntldr.exe" [2013-11-07 202192]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk - c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.130\SSScheduler.exe [2013-9-7 324320]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux1"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AutoUpdateDisableNotify"=dword:00000001
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [x]
R2 HWSuperPowerTablet;HWSuperPowerTablet;c:\windows\jwpen.exe;c:\windows\jwpen.exe [x]
R2 HYRDBios;HYRDBios;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HYRDBios.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\HYRDBios.sys [x]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2013_64;mental ray 3.10 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2013 64-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2013\NVIDIA\raysat_3dsmax2013_64server.exe;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2013\NVIDIA\raysat_3dsmax2013_64server.exe [x]
R3 AMPPALP;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Protocol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\amppal.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\amppal.sys [x]
R3 Amsp;Trend Micro Solution Platform;c:\program files\Trend Micro\AMSP\coreServiceShell.exe coreFrameworkHost.exe;c:\program files\Trend Micro\AMSP\coreServiceShell.exe coreFrameworkHost.exe [x]
R3 Bluetooth Media Service;Bluetooth Media Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe [x]
R3 e1yexpress;Intel(R) Gigabit Network Connections Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1y60x64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\e1y60x64.sys [x]
R3 EagleX64;EagleX64;c:\windows\system32\drivers\EagleX64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\EagleX64.sys [x]
R3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [x]
R3 IEEtwCollectorService;Internet Explorer ETW Collector Service;c:\windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\IEEtwCollector.exe [x]
R3 McComponentHostService;McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service;c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.130\McCHSvc.exe;c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.130\McCHSvc.exe [x]
R3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS;Wireless PAN DHCP Server;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [x]
R3 SOHCImp;VAIO Content Importer;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe [x]
R3 SOHDs;VAIO Device Searcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe [x]
R3 SpfService;VAIO Entertainment Common Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe [x]
R3 VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe [x]
R3 VcmINSMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe [x]
R3 VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 amdkmpfd;AMD PCI Root Bus Lower Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdkmpfd.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\amdkmpfd.sys [x]
S0 iusb3hcs;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Host Controller Switch Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iusb3hcs.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\iusb3hcs.sys [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S1 BprotectEx;Baidu ProtectEx;c:\windows\System32\drivers\BprotectEx.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\BprotectEx.sys [x]
S1 tmevtmgr;tmevtmgr;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tmevtmgr.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\tmevtmgr.sys [x]
S2 AdobeActiveFileMonitor10.0;Adobe Active File Monitor V10;c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Elements 10 Organizer\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Elements 10 Organizer\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe [x]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\atiesrxx.exe [x]
S2 AMPPALR3;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Service;c:\program files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe;c:\program files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe [x]
S2 Bluetooth Device Monitor;Bluetooth Device Monitor;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe [x]
S2 Bluetooth OBEX Service;Bluetooth OBEX Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe [x]
S2 BTHSSecurityMgr;Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service;c:\program files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe;c:\program files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe [x]
S2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [x]
S2 EPSON_PM_RPCV4_05;EPSON V3 Service4(05);c:\program files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_WT50RP.EXE;c:\program files\Common Files\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_WT50RP.EXE [x]
S2 EpsonScanSvc;Epson Scanner Service;c:\windows\system32\EscSvc64.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\EscSvc64.exe [x]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [x]
S2 Innosvcd;Innosvcd;c:\windows\SysWOW64\innosvcd.exe;c:\windows\SysWOW64\innosvcd.exe [x]
S2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;c:\program files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe;c:\program files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [x]
S2 Intel(R) ME Service;Intel(R) ME Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe [x]
S2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe [x]
S2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [x]
S2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [x]
S2 NOBU;Norton Online Backup;c:\program files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\NOBuAgent.exe SERVICE;c:\program files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\NOBuAgent.exe SERVICE [x]
S2 PCAppStoreSvc_{PCAppStore_3.8.8.1435};Baidu PC App Store Service 3.8.8.1435;c:\program files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC App Store\3.8.8.1435\PCAppStoreSvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC App Store\3.8.8.1435\PCAppStoreSvc.exe [x]
S2 PCFasterSvc_{PCFaster_3.7.0.0};Baidu PC Faster Service 3.7.0.0;c:\program files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFasterSvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFasterSvc.exe [x]
S2 PMBDeviceInfoProvider;PMBDeviceInfoProvider;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe [x]
S2 rimssne;rimssne;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimssne64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\rimssne64.sys [x]
S2 risdsnxc;risdsnxc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdsnxc64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\risdsnxc64.sys [x]
S2 SampleCollector;VAIO Care Performance Service;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe [x]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [x]
S2 TiMiniService;TiMiniService;c:\program files\Trend Micro\Titanium\TiMiniService.exe;c:\program files\Trend Micro\Titanium\TiMiniService.exe [x]
S2 uCamMonitor;CamMonitor;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe [x]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [x]
S2 VAIO Power Management;VAIO Power Management;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe [x]
S2 VSNService;VSNService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe [x]
S2 ZeroConfigService;Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe [x]
S3 AMPPAL;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Virtual Adapter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AMPPAL.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\AMPPAL.sys [x]
S3 ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys [x]
S3 btmaux;Intel Bluetooth Auxiliary Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btmaux.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\btmaux.sys [x]
S3 btmhsf;btmhsf;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btmhsf.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\btmhsf.sys [x]
S3 ibtfltcoex;ibtfltcoex;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iBtFltCoex.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\iBtFltCoex.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 intelkmd;intelkmd;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdpmd64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\igdpmd64.sys [x]
S3 iusb3hub;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iusb3hub.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\iusb3hub.sys [x]
S3 iusb3xhc;Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iusb3xhc.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\iusb3xhc.sys [x]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
S3 PCFApiUtil;PCFApiUtil;c:\program files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFApiUtil64.sys;c:\program files (x86)\Baidu Security\PC Faster\3.7.0.0\PCFApiUtil64.sys [x]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [x]
S3 SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys [x]
S3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [x]
S3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [x]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [x]
S3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [x]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [x]
S3 VCService;VCService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe [x]
S3 VHWDrawing;HanWang Drawing Tablet;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HWDrawing.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\HWDrawing.sys [x]
S3 VUAgent;VUAgent;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update Common\VUAgent.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update Common\VUAgent.exe [x]
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96}]
2013-11-15 15:25	1210320	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\31.0.1650.57\Installer\chrmstp.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-10-10 22:59]
.
2013-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2013-01-30 06:45]
.
2013-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2013-01-30 06:45]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ AccExtIco1]
@="{AB9CF9F8-8A96-4F9D-BF21-CE85714C3A47}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{AB9CF9F8-8A96-4F9D-BF21-CE85714C3A47}]
2013-08-30 03:01	3358064	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ AccExtIco2]
@="{853B7E05-C47D-4985-909A-D0DC5C6D7303}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{853B7E05-C47D-4985-909A-D0DC5C6D7303}]
2013-08-30 03:01	3358064	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ AccExtIco3]
@="{42D38F2E-98E9-4382-B546-E24E4D6D04BB}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42D38F2E-98E9-4382-B546-E24E4D6D04BB}]
2013-08-30 03:01	3358064	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync_v_1_1_0_x64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2013-04-19 14:38	244696	----a-w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64\SkyDriveShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2013-04-19 14:38	244696	----a-w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64\SkyDriveShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2013-04-19 14:38	244696	----a-w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\16.4.6013.0910\amd64\SkyDriveShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVBg_Dolby"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" [2012-02-27 1158248]
"RtHDVBg"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" [2012-02-27 1158248]
"BTMTrayAgent"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshell.dll" [2011-12-20 11406608]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2012-03-19 170264]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2012-03-19 398104]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2012-03-19 440600]
"VizorHtmlDialog.exe"="c:\program files\Trend Micro\Titanium\UIFramework\VizorHtmlDialog.exe" [2011-10-22 1646752]
"Trend Micro Client Framework"="c:\program files\Trend Micro\UniClient\UiFrmWrk\UIWatchDog.exe" [2011-10-22 213824]
"Trend Micro Titanium"="c:\program files\Trend Micro\Titanium\VizorShortCut.exe" [2011-10-22 416992]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
Trusted Zone: aeriagames.com
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\wgbn0t2h.default\
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
BHO-{46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - c:\program files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport.dll
BHO-{EC0C5EA7-0C67-28E4-52C8-7D7F32237E08} - c:\programdata\SearchNewTab\zJyQhw6.dll
Toolbar-{46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - c:\program files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport.dll
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf - c:\programdata\abbafefeccfefsacfsfdsf.exe
HKLM_Wow6432Node-ActiveSetup-{2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - start
BHO-{46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - c:\program files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport_x64.dll
Toolbar-{46463300-6A76-A76A-76A7-7A786E7484D7} - c:\program files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork\Toolbar\FF3\Passport_x64.dll
HKLM-Run-SynTPEnh - c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
AddRemove-GadgetBox - c:\program files (x86)\GadgetBox\uninstall.exe
AddRemove-Kingsoft Presentation - c:\users\sony\Desktop\Kingsoft Presentation\utility\uninst.exe
AddRemove-XP Codec Pack - c:\users\sony\Desktop\XP Codec Pack\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-{0F44DC3A-6E62-4961-A14B-95323C512F9B}_is1 - c:\program files (x86)\EZDownloader\unins000.exe
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\SampleCollector]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe\" \"/service\" \"/sstates\" \"/sampleinterval=5000\" \"/procinterval=5\" \"/dllinterval=120\" \"/counter=\Processor(_Total)\% Processor Time:1/counter=\PhysicalDisk(_Total)\Disk Bytes/sec:1\" \"/counter=\Network Interface(*)\Bytes Total/sec:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor Information(*)\Processor Frequency:1\" \"&_\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% Idle Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% C1 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% C2 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\%C3 &_ Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% Processor Time:1\" \"/directory=c:\programdata\Sony Corporation\VAIO Care\inteldata\""
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2063142716-1164280601-2854823426-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2063142716-1164280601-2854823426-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.vcf\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2063142716-1164280601-2854823426-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (A B C D E 1 2 3 4 5 6 0x0001c0) (Administrators)
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2063142716-1164280601-2854823426-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{b408c7e2-75b6-11e2-929b-685d43c1bfa5}]
"_CommentFromDesktopINI"=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_9_900_117_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_9_900_117_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_9_900_117_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_9_900_117_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_9_900_117.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_9_900_117.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_9_900_117.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_9_900_117.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*]
@="?????????????????? v1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*\CLSID]
@="{E23FE9C6-778E-49D4-B537-38FCDE4887D8}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*]
@="?????????????????? v2"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*\CLSID]
@="{9BE31822-FDAD-461B-AD51-BE1D1C159921}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip32.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Control Center\VESMgr.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Control Center\VESMgrSub.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Control Center\VESMgrSub.exe
c:\windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
c:\windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\listener.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2013-12-31  17:41:04 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2013-12-31 10:40
.
Pre-Run: 17102630912 bytes free
Post-Run: 21164392448 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 0711238320FF18686361B8D84BBC5CD4

The C file

???
????
???? ?????
???? Windows Live
7-Zip 9.22beta
Adobe After Effects CC
Adobe AIR
Adobe Community Help
Adobe Creative Cloud
Adobe Download Assistant
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop Elements 10
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03)
Akamai NetSession Interface
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Magic-i Visual Effects 2
ArcSoft WebCam Companion 4
Ask Toolbar
Atheros Client Installation Program
µTorrent
Autodesk Backburner 2013.0.0
Autodesk Material Library 2013
Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2013
Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2013
Baidu PC Faster
Catalyst Control Center
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Catalyst Control Center Localization All
Catalyst Control Center Profiles Mobile
CCC Help Chinese Standard
CCC Help Chinese Traditional
CCC Help Czech
CCC Help Danish
CCC Help Dutch
CCC Help English
CCC Help Finnish
CCC Help French
CCC Help German
CCC Help Greek
CCC Help Hungarian
CCC Help Italian
CCC Help Japanese
CCC Help Korean
CCC Help Norwegian
CCC Help Polish
CCC Help Portuguese
CCC Help Russian
CCC Help Spanish
CCC Help Swedish
CCC Help Thai
CCC Help Turkish
CosmicBreak_eng
CyberLink PowerDVD
D3DX10
Dolby Home Theater v4
EAX Unified
Elements 10 Organizer
EPSON Scan
Evernote v. 4.5.2
EZDownloader
FDUx86
FormatFactory 3.1.1
GadgetBox
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
IGG Web3D Player version 1.0.0.38
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Display Audio Driver
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver
Java(TM) 7 Update 1
Junk Mail filter update
Kingsoft Presentation  (8.1.0.3030)
KUx86
Level Quality Watcher
LostSagaID
Mafia II version 1.0
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300
Media Go
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer
Microsoft SkyDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Minecraft1.5.2
Movie Maker
Mozilla Firefox 25.0.1 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSVCRT110
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser (KB2758694)
Norton Online Backup
Notificatoin
NVIDIA PhysX
OpenAL
OpenOffice.org 3.4.1
Opera 12.12
Pando Media Booster
Pho`ng A?nh
Photo Common
Photo Gallery
PlayMemories Home
PlayStation(R)Network Downloader
PlayStation(R)Store
PowerISO
PSE10 STI Installer
PX Profile Update
PYV_x86
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Remote Keyboard
Safari
ScorpionSaver
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2736428)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2804576)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2835393)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2858302v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2736428)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2858302v2)
Sleeping Dogs version 1.4
SSLx86
Steam
Tablet Driver
Team Fortress 2
TrackID(TM) with BRAVIA
TriDef 3D (Sony) 2.0.5
Unity Web Player
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2836939v3)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2836939)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2836939v3)
V3DPx86
VAIO - Remote Keyboard
VAIO - Remote Keyboard with PlayStation®3
VAIO - TrackID™ with BRAVIA
VAIO 3D Portal
VAIO Control Center
VAIO CPU Fan Diagnostic
VAIO Data Restore Tool
VAIO Easy Connect
VAIO Gate
VAIO Gate Default
VAIO Gesture Control
VAIO Improvement
VAIO Manual
VAIO Sample Contents
VAIO Smart Network
VAIO Transfer Support
VAIO Update
VCCx86
VHD
VIx86
Vizzed Retro Game Room
VLC media player 2.0.5
VMLx86
VSNx86
VSSTx86
VU5x86
VWSTx86
Windows Live ???
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Movie Maker 6.1
Wizardry Online
XP Codec Pack
ZBrush 4R6


----------



## dreamycreamy

bump


----------



## dreamycreamy

umm what do I do next?


----------



## johnb35

Sorry for the late reply, been sick with a nasty cold and can't get rid of it.  The next step is to uninstall the following programs if they still exist.

Ask Toolbar
Baidu PC Faster
Java(TM) 7 Update 1
ScorpionSaver

Then download the latest version of java here.

www.java.com

Then download Ccleaner from here.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/download/5cf7b89e65f697135744c366b6e558cf/

Install the program, Close all browser windows and open Ccleaner and click on run cleaner at the bottom right corner.  This may take a few minutes to complete.


----------



## dreamycreamy

aw crap, ccleaner's gonna clean all my tabs. o well I guess


----------



## dreamycreamy

how do I move the java? I have no internet on laptop so I cant install it there.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Download the offline installer of Java,put it on some external storage media such as USB stick or USB drive and then move it to your laptop and install it.


----------

